# Queen Helene Masque, Mint Julep



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 21, 2006)

*The Original Mint Julep Masque*


Helps dry up acne pimples 
Rinses away blackheads 
Helps shrink large pores
The original natural home treatment, developed by a dermatologist, that will actually dry up acne pimples, rinse away blackheads and even help shrink enlarged pores.Simply apply Mint Julep Masque to your face and neck. Within minutes it firms and hardens, as its suction action draws out waste matter from the pores. Minutes later, rinse the masque away with warm water and a washcloth. After the masque is removed your skin will feel clean...refreshed and smooth.

Even for people who are fortunately free of skin problems, Mint Julep Masque is a refreshing facial treatment that relaxes tired muscles and eases tension lines on the face and neck.

No animal testing. No animal ingredients.

Queen Helene. Environmentally






I love love love this stuff. I don't use any cleansers or soap. I use this to wash my makeup off and it does the job pretty well. I love the way my skin feels after, sooo sooo sooo smooth, like a baby's skin, so soft



. Its a must buy or have or try and its only 2 -3 bucks and the bottle last couple of months



. And another thing it does not make my face red after I wash or feel stripped of its natural oils



. Just smooth and it reduces the size and the feel of the pimple. Yes it does, I am not lying. Just wanted to share with Yall. Give it a try you will like it = )


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Many in the MUT Family love this product, check out some of the threads:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...int+julep+mask

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...int+julep+mask

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...int+julep+mask

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...int+julep+mask


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 21, 2006)

It also gets kuddos from me - love it!!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Sep 21, 2006)

I LOVE it too! I use it as a spot treatment and it really shrinks the pimples!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Sep 21, 2006)

i had just recently bought this stuff and after one use my skin looked so eventoned and clear.i go without foundation alot now cuz i can now saw my skin looks close to flawless


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 21, 2006)

i just used this for the first time in a while last night


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 21, 2006)

never tried or heard of it before, i wonder if they sell it in the UK. Glad you found something you love though.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love it too. It really clears out my face especially if I mix in a couple of aspirin. Intersting I have to defeneitely try it that way



. An Excellent product with an Excellent price. Can't beat that.


----------



## make79 (Sep 21, 2006)

I hear only good things about this product. Where do you get it from?


----------



## korina981 (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *make79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear only good things about this product. Where do you get it from? Rite-Aid and other drugstores have it


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 21, 2006)

I tried it, used it at least once a week for a few months, and decided it was doing nothing for my oily skin so I quit. My Neutrogenia On-The-Spot treatment already does a great job of keeping my acne at bay, so I don't think the mask was giving me any other additional benefits -- other than just making my skin feel tight right after I use it! But within a few hours of using it, my skin was back to its greasy self, just as is every day...

I think I need to try a clay mask, I think those are supposed to be better for oily skin


----------



## nicoleycannoli (Sep 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love it too. It really clears out my face especially if I mix in a couple of aspirin. Really? What does the asprin do?


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

I found my QHMJP mask at Wal-Greens.. I have also seen it at Ulta


----------



## Heather12801 (Sep 22, 2006)

I tried it a couple of years ago, but stopped using it for some reason. (I don't remember why. I don't think it was b/c I didn't like it....it just wasn't something i ever added to my routine) After reading the reviews, I think I will go buy it again and try it out!


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *make79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear only good things about this product. Where do you get it from? you can get it at walgreens and its already a great buy but walgreens had them on sale buy 1 get 1 free and i stocked up then


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *make79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hear only good things about this product. Where do you get it from? walgreens

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you can get it at walgreens and its already a great buy but walgreens had them on sale buy 1 get 1 free and i stocked up then



oohhoo I gotta go to walgreen and pick me some up = ) Thankyou for letting me know. Ur awesome person


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *nicoleycannoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? What does the asprin do? *Here you go*


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 22, 2006)

i think they're excellent for their price.


----------



## katlynn83634 (Sep 24, 2006)

How do you use it as a face wash. I use it twice a week. And all night as a spot treatment. If it works as a face wash to cut this oil slick. Might be worth a try


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Sep 25, 2006)

I made a note to buy this before and completely forgot. When I walk into drugstores I just forget everything I want to get lol.

I'll be sure to get it this weekend.


----------



## make79 (Sep 26, 2006)

Finally bought it. When it dried it smelled like the proactiv mask.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am wearing this right now with a few asprin mixed in!!! All i can say is AWSOME!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I am going to give this a shot. So can this be used as a cleanser then.... Did someone already say that, sorry didnt look through it all.. Im just scarred because I have heard people say this can cause an inital breakout...and that is the last thing I need.... But it does look good and people seem to love it. My pores suck so it would be nice to find something to help tighten them up a bit.


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love love love this stuff. I don't use any cleansers or soap. I use this to wash my makeup off and it does the job pretty well. I love the way my skin feels after, sooo sooo sooo smooth, like a baby's skin, so soft




. Its a must buy or have or try and its only 2 -3 bucks and the bottle last couple of months



. And another thing it does not make my face red after I wash or feel stripped of its natural oils



. Just smooth and it reduces the size and the feel of the pimple. Yes it does, I am not lying. Just wanted to share with Yall. Give it a try you will like it = ) Yeah it can be used as a cleanser* Tyler*


----------



## lumanacom (Sep 27, 2006)

Definately one of the best cheapie products available!


----------



## littleemily (Sep 28, 2006)

I love the way it feels! I don't even know if it does anything but it FEELS like it with the cooling feel and green face!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah it can be used as a cleanser* Tyler*



Whooo Good stuff. Thanks for telling me



Im going to start using it soon.. See what happens..


----------



## gem (Sep 29, 2006)

Have they come out with a new formulation in recent years. I was a user several years ago. Liked the smell and think it really helped to dry breakouts but left my face very tight. Was worried about premature wrinkling so stopped. (Though this was in the days before I realized I should use moisturizer even if I had oily skin.)


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried it, used it at least once a week for a few months, and decided it was doing nothing for my oily skin so I quit. My Neutrogenia On-The-Spot treatment already does a great job of keeping my acne at bay, so I don't think the mask was giving me any other additional benefits -- other than just making my skin feel tight right after I use it! But within a few hours of using it, my skin was back to its greasy self, just as is every day...
I think I need to try a clay mask, I think those are supposed to be better for oily skin





Mint Julep is a kaolin clay mask.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2006)

I love QHMJM is either the tube or the tub. I have been using it for years.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xXxBeckyxXx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif never tried or heard of it before, i wonder if they sell it in the UK. Glad you found something you love though. Depending on which part of the country you live you may be able to find it, those Asian hair shops that sell black products ALWAYS have it in stock!
I love this stuff, it really cleans out the pores and it doesn't leave my cheeks feeling dry, just smooth and soft. I would love to find the tub version.


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 29, 2006)

I just added it in my wishlist!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 30, 2006)

I adore this mask...I actually have it on at this very moment. It's excellent for clearing up pimples and blackheads. I broke out all over my chin this afternoon (I think its beacause of stress



) and this was the first thing I reached for. Yay for Queen Helene! (I need to meet her one day!



)


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 30, 2006)

i love my QH mask! i've never tried it as a cleanser though - i might just have to go do that right now


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi,

When I would do inexpensive "express facials" on clients who'd never experience having a facial before, I would use Queen Helene products.


----------



## petaldawn (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi,

I am now a fan of "green" products as cosmetic applications. The best mask I've ever have done is a sour creme mask. Its way cheap and it works better than any other mask I've bought over the counter. I buy sour creme made with a live culture of enzymes (pretty much organic food stores would sell this) and simply place a nice layer (maybe 1-2 tablespoons of this stuff) on my fact at night. Actually this is what I do:

1) Place a warm/hot washcloth on my face to open up the pores

2) Smother 1-2 tablespoons of sour creme on face

3) Wait 10 minutes

4) Remove by placing warm/hot washcloth on face, then rub off

The enzymes from the culture acts as one of the best gentle and very effective facial peels. Your skin will feel so soft for more than a day or two and its good at taming acne. I am black, so I suffer from hyperpigmentation and this is more effective than any over-the-counter bleaching creme I've ever used and it works quicker too. It helps even out skintone.

For intense treatment, sleep with the sour creme on overnight, each night, for a week. The only downside to this is it can smell, so don't do it the morning of our you will smell like sour milk outside in the elements. There are tons of sour creme mask recipies on the internet which probably have other natural ingredients which helps tone done the smell.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Oct 1, 2006)

How quickly does it work to get rid of hyperpigmentation?


----------



## lael (Oct 2, 2006)

i love this product as a spot treatment! It shrinks blemishes overnight for me.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

I love this mask! I use it once a week, every Sunday night actually. It's a cheap but good product! It can't hurt to try it either for 3 bucks!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Where can you buy Queen Helene? I've bought the cholesterol treatment for my hair before at Sally Beauty Supply... I'm thinking that might be my best bet as I've never seen it in drugstores or Wal-Mart.


----------



## annieup7 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been using queen helene's mint julep mask since i was 16 (now 22). it never failed me. it's great for oily skin. You can find it at any local beauty supply store. Try rite aid.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 11, 2006)

I love this masque too! Unfortunately I can't get this here in Canada so I've had it CP'ed to me a couple of times from some American girls


----------



## x___downtown (Oct 11, 2006)

I love it so much! I want to try the other Mint Julep products too, especially the scrub.


----------



## raizy (Oct 16, 2006)

does it also help in getting rid of small bumps(white heads etc.) on face?


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 16, 2006)

I am in Canada and we just got a Sally's here. Do they sell it there?

I received a tube as an extra from a swap. I can't wait to try it. Altho I hope I don't break out initially!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 16, 2006)

might have to invest in some of this stuff.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *petaldawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
I am now a fan of "green" products as cosmetic applications. The best mask I've ever have done is a sour creme mask. Its way cheap and it works better than any other mask I've bought over the counter. I buy sour creme made with a live culture of enzymes (pretty much organic food stores would sell this) and simply place a nice layer (maybe 1-2 tablespoons of this stuff) on my fact at night. Actually this is what I do:

1) Place a warm/hot washcloth on my face to open up the pores

2) Smother 1-2 tablespoons of sour creme on face

3) Wait 10 minutes

4) Remove by placing warm/hot washcloth on face, then rub off

The enzymes from the culture acts as one of the best gentle and very effective facial peels. Your skin will feel so soft for more than a day or two and its good at taming acne. I am black, so I suffer from hyperpigmentation and this is more effective than any over-the-counter bleaching creme I've ever used and it works quicker too. It helps even out skintone.

For intense treatment, sleep with the sour creme on overnight, each night, for a week. The only downside to this is it can smell, so don't do it the morning of our you will smell like sour milk outside in the elements. There are tons of sour creme mask recipies on the internet which probably have other natural ingredients which helps tone done the smell.

how quick does this help even out skin tone?!?!? I should try this, sounds interesting


----------

